

Microsoft releases patch for CVE-2014-4114 (Windows OLE packager vulnerability) - whyleyc
https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/ms14-060

======
whyleyc
"This security update is rated Important for all supported releases of
Microsoft Windows excluding Windows Server 2003".

